# Food Prep day



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

Sundays are always a food prep day in my house. Usually lasts until late wed or early thursday...  Anyone else prep their food like this?







*Pictured top left to bottom left:*
Egg whites with spinach, mushroom and scallion for her
3lbs 93% beef and 2lbs 99% Turkey with taco seasoning
2 Cups (day measured) Quinoa
*Top Middle to Bottom Middle*
Curried Sea Bass braised in chicken stock with spaghetti squash
4lbs pork spare ribs with terriyaki glaze
4lbs egg whites w/ 1/2 dozen whole eggs scrambled
5 Cups Grits
*Top Right to Bottom Right*
Extra curried spaghetti squash thinned with chicken stock... or... Soup for her
Bag of cooked chinese sausage filling for my pizza tonight


----------



## JOMO (Dec 2, 2012)

Yup, and it took a few hours also. Cooked about 18 chicken breasts, two sirloins and lots of rice.

Your variety seems much more appealing.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2012)

NICE!!

i always just bbq up checken on sundays and have veggies, every night for dinner, along with some canned chicken during the day, eggs every morning if i dont substitue cottage cheese and or greek yogurt, mixed with fruit, along with oatmeal, and then a few protein/oatmeal drinks! yes i dump dry oatmeal in with my shakes, and let them sit, then i chew/drink them.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 2, 2012)

POB, is that all you?...or does your woman help out...looks like alot of work!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

ccpro said:


> POB, is that all you?...or does your woman help out...looks like alot of work!!!



Yeah I did this myself. She usually helps but winds up getting fired. I was a chef in a past life so I can knock this out in about 2 hours.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

What! Wait! where the fuck is the pie & cake?

The Bud light is a good start.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2012)

My use of the slow cooker now seems so plebeian...

Nice spread, POB!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> What! Wait! where the fuck is the pie & cake?
> 
> The Bud light is a good start.



I have 2 gallons of ice cream (chocolate and peanut butter and oreo) in the freezer along with an ice cream pie she made 

The bud light is actually the soon to be brother in laws leftover from Thanksgiving. The polar seltzers on top of it are mine. I drink about 8 to 12 per day


----------



## DF (Dec 3, 2012)

Well you certainly get props from me for doing all that prep work.  Everything looks great too.  I too have an ice cream weakness.  Damn! I need to get off my ass & prep my meals.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 3, 2012)

I make 15 meals sunday, for my 10am, 1pm and 4pm meals for the week.... pork tenderloin, turkey breast, steak and chicken, brown rice and raw veggies.  Takes about 30-60 minutes to do it all.  Tonight I didn't get to it as I got in late, but will be cooking tomorrow.

Wife made me some grilled tilapia and avocado / tomato salad tonight, but I ate a roll and even had some ice cream after.  This weekend was bad all around... too much good food!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 3, 2012)

Hell yeah man.  I don't cook my meats more than a day out, but I cook rice by the VAT every week.  I also soak my beans and get those ready.  I'm doing a modified IF diet right now so I am back to cooking every day now, but it works out well.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 3, 2012)

My prep days are Tuesdays. I work every other wed and every thurs fri sat 12 hr shifts so I just prep my meals for work. Last week I made beef and noodles and 4 lbs of mashed potatoes and breakfast casserole (hash browns, eggs, cheese, sausage). The month before I made homemade lasagna with a ton of beef and breakfast quiche. Went a little crazy on carbs this week (pizza and a ton of shit) I'm so glad it's winter so I don't have to eat chicken and fucking brown rice anymore lol I've put on 20 lbs since oct. I'm just cruising right now on 300 mg test but I'm packing on weight week by week. I love winter time.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Dec 3, 2012)

Def prep on sundays or mondays, Mondays if I being lazy sunday, Ill just get a chicken salad from somewhere on lunch monday....Anywho, I cook 3 chicken breast, Brown Rice, Prep my greek yogurt, and make an avacado, Carrot, spinach salad. The amount of brown rice I make will last me till friday, Ill make 3 more chicken breasts tomorrow or Wed. and thats about it for prep. Egg + Egg white and Ezekiel bread sandwiches are made to order for breakfast and post workout meal everyday...POWWWW


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya your food looks better then mine lol
I prep chicken for a few days (5lbs)
Rice for a few days at 2 cups a day
And just prep Turky breast for 4 days at at time
Eggs in the morn are cook to order And my steak at night are cook to order as well

But just started keto again so I'm working  out a new plan now


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 3, 2012)

Sunday is food prep day and clothes prep day as well. 

Since adding more tuna to my diet it has been made some (I dump it on a plate out of the can and put a teaspoon of Mrs. Dash's seasoning/marinade on it) easier but i still cook 10 chicken breasts. I wash and prep about six pounds of fruit and individually bag my breakfast English Muffins. All veggies are washed and prepped. Greek Yogurt, etc. is organized by day. I then fill and organize my "pill box". 14 individual compartments of vitamins and supplements.  

I use the same principle with clothes. I lay out five towels, with two wash cloths and a gym towel, T shirt, Boxers, belt, socks, shoes, ties, slacks, shirts. Then top off the shampoo and body wash in my shaving kit and  bag all the clothes in garment bags labeled Monday through Friday... it then takes all of five minutes when I get home at night to switch out the dirty clothes from the gym with the all new clothes for the next day. This way I can get up in the morning and put on my workout clothes and stumble to the car (0400 hrs) knowing I have everything I need all ready to go in my car. 

I prepare my pre workout drink, my intra-workout drink and my post work out shakes the night before as well.

By the time I go to bed Sunday night I am well prepared for each day's workouts, nutrition and my clothes for work for the week ahead.

I can't imagine not doing it this way.

It's just a part of what we do.... it's part of the lifestyle.... it's a commitment for another week with the excuses eliminated in advance.... 

I fucking love this lifestyle.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2012)

if you wanna be real about this getting jacked up biz u gotta prep your meals.Nice job pob


----------



## PFM (Dec 3, 2012)

Diet is King.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2012)

thank god, I don't have to cook all of that...


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 3, 2012)

I've got a rice cooker, so I'll put enough in for 2-3 days and it will keep it warm for that time. I buy the large bag of boneless skinless chicken breast from Costco and cook enough for the week. My veggies I'll cook on a daily basis. 

I saw POB mentioned cooking 4 lbs. of eggs and storing them in tupperware. Does anyone else do this? How does this taste? honestly, I would think they're rubbery. For me, I fry anywhere from 6-8 egg whites and 2 yolks and add them directly to my oatmeal.  



63Vette said:


> I fucking love this lifestyle.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

